# Finding the Spline



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am building a 30-50# e-glass rod and was wondering if there was an easy way to find the spline on this rod or if you have to use the same ways you use on a lighter rod.



Thanks,

Phillip


----------

